# BOOTCAMP PAS RECONNU ET NE DEMARRE PAS



## jhe974 (26 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Après avoir restauré l'image winclone de windows 10 de mon mac sauvegardé sous sous mojave (MacBook Pro 15" mi-2012) et restaurer sous catalina, j'ai le message suivant :


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.










Pour information voici ce que donne diskutil list et diskutil info disk0s3 :


```
jhecs@MacBook-Pro-de-Johnny ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         688.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                61.9 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +688.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  232.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 26.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Maxtor JHE              2.0 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3

jhecs@MacBook-Pro-de-Johnny ~ % diskutil info disk0s3
   Device Identifier:         disk0s3
   Device Node:               /dev/disk0s3
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk0

   Volume Name:               BOOTCAMP
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /Volumes/BOOTCAMP

   Partition Type:            Microsoft Basic Data
   File System Personality:   NTFS
   Type (Bundle):             ntfs
   Name (User Visible):       Windows NT File System (NTFS)

   OS Can Be Installed:       No
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  SATA
   SMART Status:              Verified
   Volume UUID:               A628DC72-5367-48CC-B902-EAA6F030D2B1
   Disk / Partition UUID:     018CEBEF-CF0F-45BA-99D9-351A56164AD4
   Partition Offset:          688209788928 Bytes (1344159744 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                 61.9 GB (61945675776 Bytes) (exactly 120987648 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:        40.9 GB (40944791552 Bytes) (exactly 79970296 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:         23.6 GB (23646085120 Bytes) (exactly 46183760 512-Byte-Units) (57.8%)
   Volume Free Space:         17.3 GB (17298706432 Bytes) (exactly 33786536 512-Byte-Units) (42.2%)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          Yes

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               No
   Hardware AES Support:      No

jhecs@MacBook-Pro-de-Johnny ~ %
```

Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------

